# New W&W bow for 2010...



## Apecs73 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello again,

meanwhile I found some pictures of the prototype. Here's the link:

http://www.archery-specials.com/index.php?&kat=20&vid=217

Some infos about the new bow:

-adjustable bow weight between 1100 and 1300g (removable weights at the sides)
-new grip design

Design looks very conservative to me in relation to the TF Apecs. Very close to the "old" Inno.


----------



## Xander (Dec 4, 2003)

Indeed quite conservative. I expected a follow up on the apecs model.

Let's see when more information becomes available...

Grtz Xander


----------



## Canjapan2003 (Jun 3, 2006)

I can't wait untill I can get my hands on one. Feel the mid life crisis coming.


----------



## CxT (Oct 31, 2007)

is it just me, or do the new limbs seem to have that... Border super-recurve look?


----------



## gig'em 99 (Feb 1, 2008)

CxT said:


> is it just me, or do the new limbs seem to have that... Border super-recurve look?


The unstrung photo may be a bit deceptive...once strung, they look fairly standard to me...


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

The recurve shape is standard Win&Win, but compared to my other W&W limbs, the limbs on that prototype are a little more narrow. As far as I could see, those proto limbs are carbon/wood. 

I took the pics yesterday and haven't had a chance to do a f-d curve. I hope to get that done tomorrow.

C ya
Blacky


----------



## FITA Freak (May 4, 2009)

Xander said:


> Indeed quite conservative. I expected a follow up on the apecs model.
> 
> Let's see when more information becomes available...
> 
> Grtz Xander


interesting hoyt builds the very straight foward gmx after the nexus and helix only to turn around and release the formula rx, i wonder is the new w&w bow filling the same bridge or am i reading into this to far


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

*INNO CXT riser with INNO EX limbs*

click on pic for bigger size


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

more pics


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

two more


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

Limb pockets looks very "Hoyt formula RX" to me :wink: Are they changing ilf too, like Hoyt with the formula 

Greetz Seb.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Limb pockets are the same as on the Apecs with the same ILF fitting.

see pic of APECS limb pocket.


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Where are the (grip) weights attaching? They are shown at the bottom of the grip area, but above the front rod bushing...must be magic!


----------



## Sebastiaan (Dec 6, 2009)

Blacky said:


> Limb pockets are the same as on the Apecs with the same ILF fitting.
> 
> see pic of APECS limb pocket.


Hello Blacky,

May be a little off topic but the limb pocket of the TF Apecs as shown, is this the latest one. What I mean is, are these the limb pockets without the spacers which came of in the "first" TF Apecs risers. Thanks for an answer.

Greetz Seb.


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Seattlepop,
the picture with the weights was the only one made and supplied by W&W, the other pictures are my pictures. My prototype riser doesn't have the bushings to mount the weights yet. We'll see how those bushings gonna look like, when the INNO CXT will be available at the dealers. No magic at all. :wink:

Sebastiaan,

the APECS limb pocket shown was a pre series APECS without the spacers. The spacers were added to the later production risers. The new APECS limb pockets look similar to the INNO CXT limb pockets.

Blacky


----------



## Poindexter (Jul 5, 2009)

What's the metal peg coming off the, erm, back of the riser just below the shelf?

P


----------



## Blacky (Jun 21, 2004)

Clicker Extender


----------



## archeryal (Apr 16, 2005)

I assume that's the bar that the clicker strikes - it looks like the one of the Inno (I think you can extend the bar by stacking more spacers, screwing them on top of one another). The bar looks like the one used on Sky Conquest recurves.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking riser..... cleaner looking than the Inno.

Only diverting slightly off topic.... whatever happended to the Winex riser - did it get to retail? I really liked the look of that one.


----------



## Apecs73 (Jan 19, 2009)

I wonder why they didn't use something like the TFS damper again in the way it was in the Apecs. That thing is working really good.

I believe, they wanted to make a more "normal looking" bow. The Apecs is a great bow and I never will give mine away, but if I look around on the tounaments then I come to the conclusion, that it was not a great selling success... :wink:


----------



## CxT (Oct 31, 2007)

Apecs73 said:


> I wonder why they didn't use something like the TFS damper again in the way it was in the Apecs. That thing is working really good.
> 
> I believe, they wanted to make a more "normal looking" bow. The Apecs is a great bow and I never will give mine away, but if I look around on the tounaments then I come to the conclusion, that it was not a great selling success... :wink:


well they also had to keep some appeal for the Apecs, else everyone would just by the Inno


----------



## Jin (Nov 25, 2009)

*Interesting*

Anyone know about when these will be out?
I was originally interested in the old INNO riser, but 
seems like I could wait for this one to be out! :wink:


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Sebastiaan said:


> Limb pockets looks very "Hoyt formula RX" to me :wink: Are they changing ilf too, like Hoyt with the formula
> 
> Greetz Seb.


Er, right. 
In the same way that a cat looks like a camel. 

They both have four legs, a tail and are hairy...


----------



## G4RB4G3M4N (Feb 12, 2009)

Kinda looks like the Sebastien Flute Pro Carbon, it just looks like W&W is getting better with shapping the carbon, as the riser has more extreme curves than before.


----------



## Mertz (Jul 15, 2005)

G4RB4G3M4N said:


> Kinda looks like the Sebastien Flute Pro Carbon, it just looks like W&W is getting better with shapping the carbon, as the riser has more extreme curves than before.


I agree, it looks more streamlined. I have two Inno's and it looks like I'll have to sell one of them to get one of these. I was never much interested in TF Apecs riser. This riser looks good.:thumbs_up Have to check out the new limbs too.


----------



## Vittorio (Jul 17, 2003)

Riser weight is 1130 gr, geometry a classic one similar to the Inno, limbs alignement same as TF Apecs, small metal plates for limbs same as TF Apecs, grip same as TF Apecs. Just a new evolution of the species.


----------



## st8arrow (Apr 25, 2005)

I thought the same thing----It does remind me of the new Sebastian Flute riser.


----------



## Archer 4 Life (Oct 27, 2008)

Well there goes my holiday paycheck.

Inno CXT riser please and thank you.


----------



## Edward666_6 (Oct 1, 2009)

Does someone knows when it will be available?


----------



## Saint555 (Dec 5, 2008)

Shooting my TF APECS is just fun, I don't know how much fun this new bow would provide shooting experience wise.


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Saint 555, I'm with you. I really enjoy the feel of the Apecs during the shot. I have never found anything like it. 

I did talk with Mr. Park this weekend and he says that his new INNO CXT riser and limbs should eliminate the string from hitting your arm. IF that is true, it will help a lot of archers with their game. I have not personally shot the bow but intend on trying one out to see if it is true or not.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

Looks good in all black. Here is Girouille Romain with his in a rather awesome set of photos by jdgitton.com


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Rick McKinney said:


> Saint 555, I'm with you. I really enjoy the feel of the Apecs during the shot. I have never found anything like it.
> 
> I did talk with Mr. Park this weekend and he says that his new INNO CXT riser and limbs should eliminate the string from hitting your arm. IF that is true, it will help a lot of archers with their game. I have not personally shot the bow but intend on trying one out to see if it is true or not.


Thats interesting, because I recently got the Apecs Prime limbs and am going to assume the new Inno limbs will be based on a similar design. Now ive been shooting for almost 3 years and have got to 1230 FITA standard, but I've never ever shot without the string catching my armguard - even if its just from after-movement following the power stroke, its been enough to sting a bit if I dont wear a bracer. No matter what combination of riser and limbs, I've always had this...until now. I first realised after shooting the Primes for a morning and only after noticed I had forgotten my armguard! Its a welcome benefit, but it doesnt seem to have added any points on yet


----------



## midwayarcherywi (Sep 24, 2006)

Well, here we are half way throug January 2010 and no one knows when W&W 2010 will be available. Strange marketing indeed. After a time, I suspect the buzz will die down and W&W will wish they got their products to market in a timely manner.


----------



## Lindy (Nov 7, 2008)

*New Win & Win Bow for 2010*

Win & Win is usually slow in providing information on their new products. I agree. It seems to me Win & Win could at least provide basic information on price and availability to thier customers and distributors when they launch thier new products.

I emailed Lancaster Archery Supply on Thursday Jan. 14 and was told Lancaster didn't have any additional information. I was asked to check back later next week. 

Regards,


----------



## Rick McKinney (Mar 4, 2008)

Acehero said:


> Thats interesting, because I recently got the Apecs Prime limbs and am going to assume the new Inno limbs will be based on a similar design. Now ive been shooting for almost 3 years and have got to 1230 FITA standard, but I've never ever shot without the string catching my armguard - even if its just from after-movement following the power stroke, its been enough to sting a bit if I dont wear a bracer. No matter what combination of riser and limbs, I've always had this...until now. I first realised after shooting the Primes for a morning and only after noticed I had forgotten my armguard! Its a welcome benefit, but it doesnt seem to have added any points on yet


Yes, I agree with you that the Apecs limbs appear to cut down on hitting your arm. I am like you and it has always been an issue for over 40+ years. Glad to know that W&W is headed in the right direction. There are a couple of other things he shared with me at the show but I am going to ask him if I can say anything here on the board about it. It is rather enlightening. 

As for delivery. There has been a lot of finger pointing going on in that department and I have decided to help work on it so at least the US market will get a better response than in the past. I know that he builds an amazing amount of bows and ships most of them to Europe and Asia. Just not sure how the delivery is there compared to the US market.


----------



## Apecs73 (Jan 19, 2009)

Rick McKinney said:


> Yes, I agree with you that the Apecs limbs appear to cut down on hitting your arm. I am like you and it has always been an issue for over 40+ years. Glad to know that W&W is headed in the right direction. There are a couple of other things he shared with me at the show but I am going to ask him if I can say anything here on the board about it. It is rather enlightening.
> 
> As for delivery. There has been a lot of finger pointing going on in that department and I have decided to help work on it so at least the US market will get a better response than in the past. I know that he builds an amazing amount of bows and ships most of them to Europe and Asia. Just not sure how the delivery is there compared to the US market.


Hello Rick,

I can not tell, how the delivery in Europe is in general, but I can tell you, how I experienced it here in germany when I got my TF Apecs.

I saw the bow for the first time in septemper 2008, when Mr. Park presented it personally here in germany (very nice guy by the way, I was lucky to meet him twice in my life). The next day I called my archery dealer and ordered one. Then the waiting started till the end of january 2009.

I had ordered Apecs prime limbs as well. It was nearly impossible to get these limbs here, especially if you are not a member of the national team. I had to wait another 9 1/2 months till the limbs arrived. On the package of the limbs was written "special order"!!! I think that explains the situation. Most of the archery shops in germany had the n-apecs limbs in stock, but not the prime limbs. Vittorio already explained the import-situation in an older thread.

I hope, that this will get better in the future. W&W builds great bows, but they damage their reputation if they can not deliver the products to the shops. Mr. Choy from W&W, who represents the brand in Europe was some time ago in my local archery shop and asked "where are our products, I can't see them here?" The answer was: "We can only present your products in our shop if we get them from you...!"

By the way: It was worth it to wait for the prime limbs. They are great!!!
:teeth:


----------



## Acehero (Nov 2, 2007)

Yes I was lucky to get my Prime limbs quickly, they were held by a dsitibuter in just the poundage I wanted. 2lb either way would have meant a wait of atleast 8 weeks and some quoted me 6 months! But I have been led to believe its the distributers and not so much W&W responsible for the lack of Prime limbs in Europe. I dont know if thats correct but I agree with you they are great limbs!


----------

